# Excellent FREE family friendly internet filter!!!



## panta dokimazete

If you have kids, you should have this:
Naomi

I just installed on all the computers I have - it seems really good.

Men - if you have a problem yourself with adult content - have your wife install it and put the password on - it is SUPER easy.



> WHAT IS NAOMI ?
> 
> Naomi is an advanced internet filtering program, easy to use and totally free, intended for families, and kids in particular.
> 
> Naomi is able to constantly monitor all internet connections, protecting children from inappropriate online material - such as obscene or violent contents; p0rnography, pedophilia and erotism in the form of images or texts; sites that popularize drugs; gambling games; terrorism; hate propaganda; occultism; sects; blasphemy, etc.
> 
> Naomi does not rely on a simple list of banned sites; instead, it examines in real-time all the data being transmitted and received through any internet application - such as web browers, chat programs, news readers, etc.
> 
> The filtering technology employed in Naomi features:
> 
> * Heuristic analysis capable of recognizing new material automatically.
> * Semantic analysis of web pages contents and analysis of their addresses and links.
> * Recognizes all the major languages (10+).
> * Recognizes ICRA labelling system.
> * Monitoring is not limited to web sites, but covers the whole local internet traffic.
> * Works with all service providers and software applications, and does not alter settings.
> * Allows blocking of file-sharing applications.
> * Password-protected (the password is chosen during the installation).
> * Easy to use: does not require configuration.
> * Can be used on slow connections (it does not perform any download in background).



Sponsors of Naomi software


----------



## LadyFlynt

How would this program affect someone that studies health care online...particularly reproductive health care? (I knew of a filter where families couldn't get to certain health, science, or women health information because of key words).


----------



## panta dokimazete

not sure - I did not have any issues - try it - if it does not work - uninstall it - low risk to try!


----------



## Davidius

Can the program be terminated without entering a password?


----------



## BobVigneault

Another great web-based alternative is OpenDNS. This works with any OS. It's free, it's fast, it's great.


----------

